

Show HN: We're building a set of API's to help web developers - mejamiewilson
http://hoistapps.com/

======
evv
This quiet "Show HN" reaction is probably because you haven't actually shown
anything.

You don't even need to make your product generally available. If hoist is a
set of API's, why aren't they publicly documented?

I'm glad you have a nice terms of service [0] section and a big user
registration counter, [1], but I recommend starting with a product demo, maybe
in a video.

[0] [http://hoistapps.com/terms/](http://hoistapps.com/terms/) [1]
[https://twitter.com/hoistapps/status/407350960608907264](https://twitter.com/hoistapps/status/407350960608907264)

~~~
mejamiewilson
Thanks for your reply.

You're 100% right and we're pretty aware of the lack of content out there
right now, ie the lack of documentation (job listing plug!) but we're also
interested in first impressions.

I guess I'm getting back to work to give you something to see!

~~~
jlgaddis
Initial thoughts:

"I know as much now about the app/company as I did before I clicked the link."

"WTF is this? What's it do?"

"Why did I waste my time clicking on that?"

